# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Помогите с проблемой видеокарты.

## k1r3n

На видеокарту драйвера типа "openGL" не могу поставить... скачивал из разных источников а видюха не принимает дрова и все... уже со знакомым компьютерщиком говорил... 

*мои параметры системы:*
*ОС* Windows 7 Ultimate (64bit) Service Pack 1 
*ОЗУ* 4гб
*Процессор* Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2,50GHz
*Видеокарта* NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1)


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________
Помогите! Без этих драйверов многие программы просто не идут... и многие игры не включаются из за отсутствия этого видео адаптара... 
Можно писать на *ICQ 1212846*

----------


## ДядяВася

OpenGL - это библиотека(и) для работы видео драйвера с 3D видео и устанавливается каждый раз с обновлением драйверов видеокарты автоматически.
Но нужно, чтобы видеокарта поддерживала 3D, насколько мне известно NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT не может отображать 3D, из этой серии на это способна 9600M GT.  Обновляйте видеокарту.

----------

k1r3n (04.05.2012)

----------


## k1r3n

*ДядяВася*, поподробней распиши как как обновить видео карту... не разу не делал...

----------


## ДядяВася

Купить более современную, по-моему, только так.:buba:

----------


## k1r3n

*ДядяВася*, прикол в том что режим openGL работал но потом что то перестал) и видео карта стоит игровая... на 2 гб видеопамяти...

----------


## ДядяВася

Как библиотеки, расположенные в папках System32 и SysWOW64 по пути C/Windows/System32(SysWOW64) могут быть каким-то режимом? Это файлы dll, которыми пользуется система, по другому - инструкция, как ей работать. 
http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1205/e5/3eb9908f5ffa.png
Не знаю, как будет видно, но скрин с папки SysWow64 и все файлы Open...dll - это и есть пресловутая OpenGl.
Что у вас раньше работало, не знаю.
http://driver.ru/?H=GeForce%209600%20GT&By=NVidia Вот тут выбирайте свой драйвер, устанавливайте и, если ваша карта поддерживает режим 3D Vision, то библиотеки OpenGL установятся, и будет работать 3D режим в играх и показывать 3D фильмы.
А я, значит, не прав, ну что ж все имеют право на ошибку....

----------


## k1r3n

*ДядяВася*, ИМХО но я уверен что они не установятся, я просто выкину свой комп тогда) это будет проще чем возиться с этой видеокартой)

----------


## ДядяВася

Когда установите(обязательно предварительно удалить старый "NVIDIA графический драйвер...", он зацепит с собой и все остальные), если карта поддерживает 3D режим, то в установленных программах будет  такой вид.
http://s019.radikal.ru/i604/1205/d5/7dfa58a38e9e.jpg

---------- Post added at 19:02 ---------- Previous post was at 18:53 ----------

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/r...3-37bf0912db84 Установить!
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/r...displayLang=ru Установить!
Кстати, забыл, для 3D игрушек нужно и это http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/r...5-b386f32c0992

----------

k1r3n (04.05.2012)

----------

